# Cervelo S1 Help



## linuslinus (Feb 24, 2011)

Good day,

I'm quite new to road riding, but not to biking. I am more of a mountain biker. I got into triathlons last year that had the bike legs in single tracks.

This year, I'm planning to do some road riding and triathlons too on a road bike. I'm leaning more into getting a road bike more than a TT bike. Cervelos fit the category well. However, the budget is quite limited. I want to get past season's S1 since they're not being made anymore for 2011.

At this price range, will it be reasonable to get an S1 or some other bike that is full carbon? I'm also planning of doing a century ride maybe later in the season. I could say I'm a strong mountain biker. Transitioning into a full road bike shouldn't be so much of a problem ideally.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

S1 is a fantastic bike. Good luck finding one though. 

No regrets whatsoever with the purchase of mine.


----------



## malanb (Oct 26, 2009)

I had 2 s1, sold one, I use one for racing. I think it is a good frame, alu pro level. tough frame bullet proof. and it accelerates really nice. ridden it for 10 hours no problem.


----------



## Urb (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice thing about the S1 is you can easily switch the bars and seating position for TT's and flip back for some road riding.

Love mine.


----------



## malanb (Oct 26, 2009)

actually a find it a bit of a pain in the ass changing bars. better change the stem and add a clip on. Or you would have to change bars and change shifters and brakes, remove cables


----------



## linuslinus (Feb 24, 2011)

I can find a 2010 S1 for 1800 with these:

3T Funda Pro fork and Cane Creek headset
· FSA OS 190LX stem and FSA Omega bar
· Ultegra 6600 12-25 cassette and chain
· Shimano Ultegra SL STI shifters and derailleurs
· Cervelo Aero seatpost and San Marco Ponza saddle
· Cervelo Mach2 brake calipers
· FSA Gossamer compact crank and Mega EXO bottom bracket
· Shimano R500 wheels and Vittoria Rubino Pro Slick tires


....or a very good condition 2009 with Dura-Race and better wheels for about the same price. I don't know if it's reasonable enough.

Also, reason why I needed to ask regarding comfort is that I'm aiming to do some century rides by summer. I was just planning to attach clip on aero bars when needed. I looked at the process of changing into full aero and it's quite a pain.


----------



## Urb (Jul 19, 2010)

the price is ok. I'd be more interested in the 2009 with wheels and you should be able to talk him/her down a bit. Nothing wrong with R500, just heavier. Good for training. Clip ons are a great option. Couple of guys I ride with use them and they make a significant difference.


----------

